# The Dw Did It Again!



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, the DW called me at work Tuesday. Guess what I did? she said. Yep, another wreck. This time it wasn't her fault, though. Seems a Silverado went through a red light and t-boned the DW in the left quarter panel at the rear tire. Tish (The DW) said it spun her around in the intersection, but, thank God, she wasn't hurt.

When I got home that evening, I surveyed the damage. Entire left quarterpanel needs replacing as well as a new tire and rim. Got the estimate today. About $3200 but that's before they actually start tearing stuff off and looking at the frame and stuff under the car.

Bottom line, the DW told me this when I got home that night and was looking at the damage.........I'm sure glad you got me a BIG Suburban. Yep, the 3/4 is a beast. The 1500 Silverado had to be towed away. Didn't even break any glass on my 2500 Suburban.

There is something to be said about BIG SUVs!

Have to order the parts and the Burb will be in the body shop about 8 or 9 days according to the Chevy dealer here in town. I checked with the guilty party's insurance carrier. Looks like a rental car for the DW for that week.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

...and again.....*WOW!!!*

Sure glad Tish is ok...cars can be replaced. Please give her a hug from Wolfwood!!!


----------



## ramartina (Feb 16, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> ...and again.....*WOW!!!*
> 
> Sure glad Tish is ok...cars can be replaced. Please give her a hug from Wolfwood!!!


Thank goodness the only thing injured was the Burban.

Similar story. My wife and little ones got t-boned in our old 91' 2500 by a honda accord 6 years ago when the Honda blew through a stop sign. Seriously injured the honda driver, the car looked like a crumpled up pop can and the engine block went partway through their front seat. The Suburban needed some repair of the drivers door, a totally new rear drivers side door and a new drivers side running board (also slightly bent the post between the front and rear door but you could only see it when both doors were wide open). That was it. Insurance totalled it but we kept it for a couple more years. My wife said our then 5 month old son didn't even wake up in his car seat from the impact. We've had several Suburbans over the years. Well worth the extra $$ in gas each month to carry the precious cargo.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Mark....glad to here Tish is ok.
















The Suburbans cost a bit more (gas and upfront) but my family is worth every penny.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Glad to hear no one was injured.







I agree there is something to say about those Big Guys. I feel extremely safe in my truck.

Tami


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Let's not get to excited about how safe our large vehicles are. Yes, they seem to survive better when hit by smaller vehicles. But (and this is a big but) they are subject to roll over and otherwise behave badly in accident situations, especially high speed accidents. Avoidance maneuvers often result in rollovers. They do not have all the safety features of smaller cars, because they fall under the "light truck" requirements and not the passenger car requirements. Here is an interesting article The Physics of SUV Rollover Accidents. You can also Google "SUV Rollover" to get a list of interesting things to read.

Glad to hear your wife was not hurt.

Ed


----------



## ramartina (Feb 16, 2008)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Let's not get to excited about how safe our large vehicles are. Yes, they seem to survive better when hit by smaller vehicles. But (and this is a big but) they are subject to roll over and otherwise behave badly in accident situations, especially high speed accidents. Avoidance maneuvers often result in rollovers. They do not have all the safety features of smaller cars, because they fall under the "light truck" requirements and not the passenger car requirements. Here is an interesting article The Physics of SUV Rollover Accidents. You can also Google "SUV Rollover" to get a list of interesting things to read.
> 
> Glad to hear your wife was not hurt.
> 
> Ed


I hear what you are saying, Ed, but honestly that has more with how folks drive. Around town when I'm toe feeding the gas, I can't imagine driving fast enough to seriously worry about a roll-over. Some folks drive big SUVs like they are sports cars and not a rig that weighs as much as a tank.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, FINALLY!!!









We got the Suburban back from the repair shop. Two weeks + !

Looks very nice. DW will drive it around this week and see if there's anything else to take care of. Replaced the left rear quarter panel, wheel well, floor, rim and tire, and leaf spring. New paint. Looks really good.

Hope we find nothing else with it and we can keep it home. DW didn't like the Toyota Camry rental we have had the past couple of weeks.









Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Glad to hear its all done and looks good. Thank god the DW was OK !!!


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Mark, Main this is DW is OK. Sorry to hear about the damage, but sure glad to hear that everyones OK!


----------

